# Distributor issues



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Greetings-
I have a 1996 GXE Altima that has distributor problems. 
In December 2004, my distributor was replaced with a rebuilt one. The car ran fine for two weeks then it started to stall out again. It turned out the rebuilt distributor was causing the problems. I replaced it again with another rebuilt one, the car ran fine for one month, now it started stalling out again.
This time I am paying extra to have a new manufactured distributor installed. I had the wire harness checked for any shorts and none could be found. The pin outs on the connector, harness side, are fine too. 
I know Altima's are famous for there distributors causing problems.
However it is just coinceidenc<Sp that because they are rebuilt they could be causing the problem or is there a secondary issues I an over looking? I had spark plugs (Bosch), wires, rotor and cap replaced in December 2004

Thanks
Frank D


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Many people suggested that NGK spark plugs are better for altimas. Haynes Manual recommends NGK BAKER5AE-11.
New alternator is sold online between $100 and $200. Install it yourself.
Dealership will install you nissan alternator which will last a long time,but it will cost around $600.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Well Frank,
I am starting to worry, but are these distributors Nissan replacement rebuilt distributors or another company's? I almost wish that you were closer so that I could get my hands dirty and get your Altima purring again. Nonetheless, I'll sleep on it and ponder your issue for tomorrow (later today depending).

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Hey Troy-

The distributor come from a local auto parts store,Derry Auto Parts, Derry, NH, not direct from Nissan, though they say Nissan on them. I priced out the difference The dealer wants $500 and the parts shop wants $300. I believe the reliablity is dependent on who is remanufacturing them, which is probably neither Nissan or Hitachi whih is the supplier.

I took of the cover to the distributor and looked at the encoder wheel and photo optic sensor, the design is pretty simple. Though I would had designed the distrbuor so you can replace the sensor or adjust it. The component seems to be the cause of the problems. If it not with in alignment to the slots on the distrbutor it looses positional sensing. In addition, the cover on the distributor stinks, if its not tight agains the housing any dirt, dust, water, ect can get and clog the slots on the encoder wheel.

I think its the other way around my friend, I wish you where closer to me.
There are lots of job in the Massachusetts area especially if you in biotech.

Frank


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Unfortunately, the aftermarket units in my opinion use inferior electronics. This is one reason that many parts house have lifetime waranties on things like alternators and starters. I am not saying your parts store is selling crap but I am hoping that your part has a good warranty so that you have a something to fall back onto. 
I know that Courtesy Nissan in Texas has good prices and great service on the factory service parts.
http://www.courtesyparts.com/altima/U13_engine-electrical.html

I am thinking that you should do a voltage drop test at various points on the engine and body and the battery ground. Also try doing point on the positive side as well. What my thought is that the reference voltages are off from a bad connection which is contributing to some of the driveability issues.

Colorado is one of the top biotech states in the US. The thing is that today was my last day and I start a new job in a week out in California. I will be working as a generator engineering tech which is a healthy departure from the biomedical tech job. I figured working on gas turbine generators it would be a good thing to be doing especially in Cali. 

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Unfortunately, the aftermarket units in my opinion use inferior electronics. This is one reason that many parts house have lifetime waranties on things like alternators and starters. I am not saying your parts store is selling crap but I am hoping that your part has a good warranty so that you have a something to fall back onto.
> I know that Courtesy Nissan in Texas has good prices and great service on the factory service parts.
> http://www.courtesyparts.com/altima/U13_engine-electrical.html
> 
> ...



Okay so where do I begin with doing a voltage drop test with a multimeter?


----------

